# Contour Design ShuttleXpress feedback



## imtnbike (Oct 31, 2012)

I am new to LR and will be importing and cataloging 15k+ pictures and want to get a very fluid workflow to accomplish this.  Does anybody have any experience with the ShuttleXpress or Shuttlepro.

Any pros or cons in using either one would be much appreciated!

Take care!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 31, 2012)

I love my Shuttle Pro!  Here's my settings: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/contourshuttlepro/  I use it primarily in the Develop module, as you can see.

On my laptop, I have the ShuttleXpress and it works ok but I do miss the extra buttons.  I'd say it's significantly less useful than the Pro, IMHO, so well worth the extra cash to get the Pro.


----------



## corlius (Aug 6, 2021)

Can you please publish your laptop's settings for the ShuttleXpress.  I'm having difficulty reassigning buttons . I did reassign some, it worled one, then reverted to the standard assignment. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi Corlius, sorry I didn't see your message. I don't often edit on my laptop very often anymore, but you can pick and choose from the shuttle pro settings I posted


----------



## corlius (Aug 19, 2021)

thanks Victoria.  I'll do.

There seems to be a bug in the XPress interface.  The assigned buttons doesn't work as indicated on the app. and when you reassign them, they are indicated on the app, but doesn't work accordingly. The official ContourShuttle support desk can't help. It is also noted by someone in his YouTube video.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 19, 2021)

Double check that you only have one set of settings for Lightroom. I've seen that kind of behavior in the past when the built-in LR settings were overriding mine.


----------



## corlius (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes I have. before I started to assign my own buttons. the error was already there: The buttons operated other functions than what is indicated. But I'll try again.  Thanks!


----------

